
What’s the Matter with Fiction Sales? - jseliger
https://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/publisher-news/article/78446-what-s-the-matter-with-fiction-sales.html
======
beerlord
Amazon and Apple take all the cream, nothing is left for publishers and
authors.

Books were meant to free us from printing, shopping and logistics. Instead we
replaced huge physical costs with huge digital costs.

It’s unbelievable that digital storefronts charge 30% of revenue just to ring
a credit card and transit a few megabytes. Of course, you cannot go elsewhere
since they hold a monopoly position.

It’s time for government intervention to take the commission rates of these
storefronts down to 10%. You will then see an explosion in actual good content
being delivered to customers, instead of the deadweight losses accruing now.

------
Legogris
Netflix and HBO happened.

